# diseño de un osciloscopio



## franyer007 (Nov 29, 2007)

bueno el problema es el siguiente<:
necesito diseñar un circuito que reciba diferentes tipos de señales (los rangos son : frecuencia o-3.4khz,  y amplitud: 0- 2.5v) y las envie al PC ya sea por el puerto serie o paralelo ( necesito usar los dos, podria ser la frecuencia por el serie y la amplitud por paralelo o viceversa.   o en su defecto que se reciban las señales y ya con el programa definir frecuencia y amplitud).

ademas  necesito identificar tipo de onda ( seno, cuadrada, triangular) y graficarla en un programa como por ejemplo visual basic.
esos son los paramerttros basicos de diseño.
gracias
espero buenaas respuestas


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Se que hay programas en la web que simulan osciloscopios, mediante al entrada de la placa de sonido, no recuerdo bien cuales son las características, pero va a depender de la placa, muy probablemente,..

Por el puerto paralelo no puedes hacer entrar señales alternas, son todos datos binarios, los que viajan por este..


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2007)

ciri, en eso estas equivocado, ya que se puede diseñar un conversor A/D... como este que les voy a poner a continuacion, que incluye el circuito, una foto del montaje terminado y el programa que se utiliza para leer y comprender las señales del puerto paralelo...

espero que te sirva,
mano.

P.D.: El integrado 0820 creo que es ADC0820 y no se consigue facilmente.. pero en Argentina lo podes conseguir por dicomse... www.dicomse.com.ar


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 19, 2007)

El programa solo se extrae y se ejecuta?

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 19, 2007)

se ve bueno, el detalle es que es multiplexado.

cual es el maximo S/seg?
conoceis de alguno que no sea multiplexado Man? (que utilice el pto bidireccionalmente)


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> ciri, en eso estas equivocado, ya que se puede diseñar un conversor A/D... como este que les voy a poner a continuacion, que incluye el circuito, una foto del montaje terminado y el programa que se utiliza para leer y comprender las señales del puerto paralelo...
> 
> espero que te sirva,
> mano.
> ...



Bueno está bien, pero la señal tiene un tratamiento previo!.. yo me refería a que entre directo.. porque el diagrama al que me refiero, no son más que un jack que se conecta la placa de sonido, y en el otro extremo las dos puntas del osciloscopio, es directo..

Más alla de esto!.. muy bueno el diagrama la verdad...


----------



## Manonline (Dic 20, 2007)

electroaficionado: si, solo se extrae y ejecuta... si le tenes un poco de desconfianza (no te culpo por eso) examinalo con algun antivirus o algo... para que chequees la fuente de donde lo consegui, te aconsejo que busques en los foros de yoreparo.com que fue de ahi de donde lo saque. Suerte.

ciri: ahah, en eso si tenes razon jeje... yo arme una vez el osciloscopio con la placa de sonido y la verdad que esta buenisimo jaja... habia hecho una medicion de un inyector de señales que hice y le saque un screen. Es muy limitado pero se destaca por su simpleza.

aca les dejo ese screen que saque de uno de los miles de programas que se puede conseguir por la web, incluso en este foro hay muchos temas relacionados a este tema.

suerte,
mano.


----------



## ciri (Dic 20, 2007)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> ciri: ahah, en eso si tenes razon jeje... yo arme una vez el osciloscopio con la placa de sonido y la verdad que esta buenisimo jaja... habia hecho una medicion de un inyector de señales que hice y le saque un screen. Es muy limitado pero se destaca por su simpleza.



Si la limitación es una pena.. por eso no lo utilizo, no quiero arriesgarme a matar la placa..


----------



## drkns (Mar 12, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo por ak y tengo un duda: Tengo que diseñar un osciloscopio en la compu preferiblemente hecho en Visual basic 6, que lea los datos a traves del puerto paralelo enviados por un ADC 0804, necesito el codigo, vi arriba y solo esta el ejecutable tons no me sirve

de antemano se los agradesco.


----------



## contrerasqm (Mar 30, 2010)

Saludos a todos
Alguien tiene un circuito de Adquisición de Datos por medio del puerto paralelo con el integrado ADC0820 que me pueda facilitar?
Gracias de antemano.


----------

